# Legs



## bOINK! (Jul 29, 2010)

c&c welcome


----------



## er111a (Jul 29, 2010)

clone out the hand it is distracting, also I find my eyes paying more attention to the tree....Very distracting imo


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol...sneaking a pic...funny. I'm with ^...tighter crop to emphasize on the main subject.


----------



## Photog (Jul 30, 2010)

I like the concept, but agree that the image looks a little cluttered. The tree would work well to balance out the picture, but the legs would have to be a little more dominant.


----------



## bOINK! (Jul 30, 2010)

thx for the comments. 
I tend to agree with the tree being quite distracting but it was there right at the time the legs crossed the 2 white lines which i wanted in.

I had actually done a very tight crop before reading your replies. Since then I've also cloned the hand out as suggested. 
If I may ask, why did you feel the hand was a problem?  
Anyway, below for latest version.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 30, 2010)

Ya the tighter crop helps.

I think it would look better without the white lines too.


----------



## white (Jul 30, 2010)

Great, great, great crop.


----------



## Glycerol Sound (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't mind the original. That big round thing has these white blocks in it, and the one that's in the most focus is pointing at the legs. Brings it all together for me. But thats my 2 cents


----------



## wim hoppenbrouwers (Aug 5, 2010)

Admit,you was forgotten the camera was still on. :lmao:
But I like it.


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2010)

My first though was, "simplify it and square it, let the leading lines do their job."


----------



## andreasng (Aug 16, 2010)

great and pretty sensual snap. the composition is superb due to the fact that she actually walks on the white line. *Constructed or random?*


----------



## bOINK! (Aug 16, 2010)

thx all
I like the squared crop very much too. 

The photo was totally random, I only waited some 10 secs hoping the legs would cross the white lines, they did.

bOINK!


----------

